# Photo Album



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I just uplaoded new pictures in my Album. Check them out.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Awesome pictures of your Betta's.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks FishMatt.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

You have some beautifull betas


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Littlefish.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Why is it that your supposed Betta's are the same pictures in Karen Mac Auley's photo album and the name Mac Auley is in a couple of your pictures? I asked Karen about a couple of "your" Betta's and she told me that big beautiful Multi Best of Show Halfmoon was sold for a lot of money to someone in the Virgin Islands. What's up with that?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The Black Melano is one that I bought from Karen and that is why her name is on the picture. Karen and I have bought each others fish. The Multi Green is the father of one of mine that I bought from her. The Blue BHM in my album is one that she bought from me. None of her other pictures are the same as mine.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I hoped you hadn't put them on your album just to look good. You have some really awesome Betta's. I think I'm gaining on the show quality. It's taken me over 3 years but (I think) it's worth it.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I noticed in one of the posts that you buy your Bettas at Petco. Why don't you buy some good breeding stock from maybe Karen or someone so you can get a good start if you're thinking about showing them. I know she has some spawns and I also have four spawns from fish that I have bought from her that were show winners. It shouldn't take 3 years to get a good stock if you start good to begin with. You will never get good stock from Petco or any of the chain LFS. Let use help you get on the right path. My blue Avatar winner I raised in my first year of breeding with Karen as my mentor. She has worked with me for a year and a half now.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

you guys are on a whole different level.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL suhm you will learn as you go along. Just read as much as you can about breeding.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The whole point of "starting from scratch" is that what I've accomplished is my doing. I mean no offense but I don't want someone elses left overs or hand-me downs or what they achieved. My Betta's were achieved at my expense both monetarily and physically (and mentally). I have some beautiful Betta's and have them because I bred them that way. Maybe not everyone has the patience or wants to spend that kind of time working with them but I can say they are mine. I get an enormous amount of praise and compliments on the Betta's I raise. Just because I don't have any best of shows to show for it doesn't mean they aren't worthy of one.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't mean to offend you. I'm sorry if I did. I know how hard is it to breed a good line and I commend you for doing what you are doing. Good luck.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

No intense offended. No i didn't take that as an insult. You were trying to be helpful and I wasn't trying to be offensive, I was only explaining why I started with random Petco & Wal-mart Betta's to try and get what I wanted not what someone else had already done. Crazy?, maybe. The proofs in the pudding.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys are on a whole different level. lol


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Fishies


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks elvis.


----------

